# I'm FREE!!!!!



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

For those of you who have your cable service through Comcast you may know what i am talking about.

After nothing but trouble since over a yr ago with my Comcast service followed by their terrible customer service I finally decided to cancel all of my service.

I just got done ordering DirectTV and Verizon DSL. I am now paying about $75 less per month in bills and will finally be happy to take Comcast off speed dial.

As it stands right now with Comcast I don't have OnDemand service because it rained on friday. Everytime it rains something happens on the pole outside and my cable signal turns to shit.

COMCAST :smt076 

YAH!!!:smt041 :smt028 :smt035  :smt080 :smt048 :smt038 :smt039 :goofy: :smt098 :smt110 :lol: :shock: :twisted: :smt020 :supz: :butthead: :rock: artyman:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

We got Bright House here in East Central Florida and they are great Heck my service stays on till the electric goes out in hurricanes. Glad for ya.


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

The thing thing with Comcast is that they take about 2 wks to come fix the issues and don't even try to work around your schedule. If you can't be home from 8am-12 or 12-4pm you are not getting your stuff fixed. I can't afford to take off work. Most of the time you will say "come between 8 and 12", 12 will come and go and around 1230 or 1 they will call and say the tech is unable to make it.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Comcast is definitely a step down from the cable companies I worked for. I am not at all impressed with their customer service (or lack thereof). I called for a headend* problem (channel to channel audio was all fouled up) and they said they HAD to send a tech to my house. I worked for the same company long before Comcast bought them out and they would just call the headend tech and tell him the problems and they would be corrected, usually that day. If not, it was done the next.

* the headend is the satellite receiver and ultimate distribution building. It interfaces all of the video, internet and phones.

Not to mention, Comcast's ad insertions (commercials) SUCK!!!! I hope they aren't paying people for them.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Congrats! It is always nice to escape.


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have been keeping with it so long because I don't like the idea of signing a contract for service like you have to with DirectTV, but I'll live with it. I can't complain though because I am not paying for anything to be installed and I get a free ipod shuffle and $150 cash back.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

You'll LOVE Directtv,only time they go out is during heavy thunder/snow storms.I've had them since they were Primestar as it was the only way to get anything other that local tv out in the boonnies.My Directtv is getting shutoff after the 15th of this month as I'm getting ready to move,all I have to do is pack up reciever and they will do the rest I'm getting DSL with Version when we move so another plus for moving,(I'm still going to cry for leaving my shooting range of 16yrs out front/back door):smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 :smt022 but I'm gaining reloading bench instead .Good luck,Randall


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Yup - you'll love Direct TV.

I also started with Primestar which was bought by Direct TV in the early 90's, and I've continued with it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have Dish Network. Like it well enough


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Sister has direct tv,I have dish network,same channels ,I pay less:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

scooter said:


> Sister has direct tv,I have dish network,same channels ,I pay less:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Directtv---- 1/2 year contract:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> We got Bright House here in East Central Florida and they are great Heck my service stays on till the electric goes out in hurricanes. Glad for ya.


Same service but sometimes it makes 56k look fast and stable.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Since I don't know anyone readily available with satellite, do your satellite channels have good channel to channel audio?? That is one of the many problems I suffer with Comcast now. I'll be listening to Sci Fi and switch to FX and it'll blow my ears out or I'll be watching a different channel and switch and I can't hear the newly selected one. I can't get them to adjust the channel to channel audio and I'm thinking a lot of switching to satellite.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Thor said:


> Since I don't know anyone readily available with satellite, do your satellite channels have good channel to channel audio?? That is one of the many problems I suffer with Comcast now. I'll be listening to Sci Fi and switch to FX and it'll blow my ears out or I'll be watching a different channel and switch and I can't hear the newly selected one. I can't get them to adjust the channel to channel audio and I'm thinking a lot of switching to satellite.


There can be some difference of volumes from chan-chan. but on dish it has never been like you describe.(at least not for me but I have a newer plasma idjit box:mrgreen: and I think a lot of that is in the tv set electronics)


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Well... I'm not free. I cancelled less than 10 hrs of it being installed.


----------

